# New 2016 Bonez Props coming Soon!!



## Lordgrimley.com




----------



## bobzilla

Very cool!
Loving the bat and frog the most.
The chameleon is pretty nice too.


----------



## punkineater

Yay! Super excited about more skelly additions!!


----------



## Hilda

Spooktacular!!! Yes! Loving the bat!! ...and frog ...and owl. Keep us updated!


----------



## ooojen

I just *had* to go looking-- the more fool I! Alien pose n stay, ram, boar (love!), and gazelle heads in addition to the wonders posted above. Dang!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

I predict he parrot is going to be soooooo popular.


----------



## ooojen

I like the parrot, too. It looks like they just put a different head on the crow though. He doesn't have parrot feet. (I know, foot anatomy is the least of it--haha! I like them, regardless.)


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> I like the parrot, too. It looks like they just put a different head on the crow though. He doesn't have parrot feet. (I know, foot anatomy is the least of it--haha! I like them, regardless.)


You know I am chuckling.


----------



## Paint It Black

So far, I want the sitting dog and the bat.


----------



## ooojen

I admire your restraint, Paint It Black! So far I want them all-- except the fish; that I already have.


----------



## Paint It Black

ooojen said:


> I admire your restraint, Paint It Black! So far I want them all-- except the fish; that I already have.


You just reminded me. I want more fish too. LOL


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I told myself I was finished buying the bonez creatures but now I'm not so sure, I really like that frog , bat and cameleon. Also the boar and ram head speak to me. I didn't get any fish last year and now I'm thinking I might like a couple ( saw some cute things done with them last year). The alien however is disappointing, I wanted to like it but I just don't. I want an alien so bad.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread LOL. Liking the frog and the bat. I picked up 2 dogs on clearance at GR after halloween and thought I was set. Really have a nice menagerie of their animals. Although I was hoping for a nice snake though .


----------



## ooojen

I said the same-- I'd love to see a snake. 
The ones that are mentioned, but not pictured on this thread so far can be found other places- Google search, some on ebay or Amazon.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Time to win some New Bonez:

Link to contest: https://www.facebook.com/LordGrimleysManor/








Grimley's Minions (Spring is Coming) Giveaway

To celebrate the Re-Launch of Lord Grimley's Manor www.lordgrimley.com you can WIN Grimley's Minions !

What do you take home?

Giveaway: (3) Three .. yes count them three of our new Bonez skeletons for your graveyard. Pictured here and made of a nice sturdy plastic they are great for indoors or hanging around your manor house outdoors.

******************What Do I do?******************

1) Like this Post
2) Share this post
3) Make sure you are a fan and LIKE Lord Grimley's Facebook page.

*****************************************************

Giveaway will run till next Monday February 29th ending at Midnight EST.

One (1) Winner will be drawn randomly and the name announced in this post on Tuesday March 1st, so please check back to see if you won.

Good Luck !

Find us on E-Bay, LIKE us on Facebook, and on our website


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Has anyone noticed any of the new skulls ( the boar or ram) in actual stores? I was just curious where there were available and what a good price for them is.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Boar Skull
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2016-Bo...Pig-Warthog-/391510098791?hash=item5b27d20367


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Gazelle Skull 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2016-Bo...-Wall-Mount-/262291073295?hash=item3d11c4290f


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Ram Skull
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2016-Bo...-Wall-Mount-/391385520865?hash=item5b20651ae1


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Alien Skull
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2016-Ha...-Area-51-ET-/391510105629?hash=item5b27d21e1d


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

All Free shipping in the US for the skulls.


----------

